# Prediabetes books



## Podgypig (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi

While waiting to see the nurse in a couple of weeks, I ordered these two books and having glanced through them so far they seem helpful and clearly explain their thinking in a knowledgeable way.

Stop prediabetes now by Jack Challem

And

Healthy habits: managing and reversing prediabetes. By Marie Feldman

Both are American so recipes etc are given in cups and some of the veg names are new to me "snow peas" sound like mangetout but I'm not sure if they are the same.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 12, 2019)

You might find Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution useful - I have an edition from 2003 and an earlier one as real books, but they can be found online to download.
Low carbing is not new - just resisted, even though it works, and the method of adjusting carbs is useful, plus there are menus and recipes.


----------



## Podgypig (Aug 12, 2019)

I was always wary of Atkins...my Grandma was diabetic (went blind, leg amputated) and we were always told to beware of ketones when we tested her and drew up the injections (metal syringe and three little bottles of different insulin's back in the 1980s).  So any diet like this or the one a few years back with some sort of raspberry leaf tea that is promoting having ketones freaks me out.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 13, 2019)

Most Humans and a lot of other animates are in ketosis for at least some part of each day - it is an entirely benign situation of using fats as fuel - longer time in ketosis, the greater the likelihood of losing weight.
Raspberry leaf tea is very beneficial in the last trimester of pregnancy - so my midwife relatives said - I took it myself with excellent results for recovery after giving birth.
Having high blood glucose, high levels of ketones, as in ketoacidosis is bad news but it is an unusual situation - things are going wrong.


----------



## Podgypig (Aug 13, 2019)

Ah. That would be why then. I was only 14 and used to come home at lunch from school to inject her as they didn't have long action insulin or predosed syringes in those days and she couldn't see to do it herself. Ketones was a panic word.

I tried raspberry leaf tea myself in pregnancy, supposed to give an easier labour. Tasted like shredded lorry tyres and both babies years apart were induced for refusing to emerge on time.


----------

